# Can you name these .22 calibers?



## 2a (Feb 28, 2015)

I'd never seen some of these until a guy at the range showed me...


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

22 WMR, 22 LR, Pass, 22 short, and 22 CB cap?


----------



## 2a (Feb 28, 2015)

Yep.. The think the one in the middle is a .22 sub-sonic for extreme bullseye shooters


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

2a said:


> Yep.. The think the one in the middle is a .22 sub-sonic for extreme bullseye shooters


...Or for silencer-equipped guns.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

SailDesign got most of them.

The one in the middle was made by Aguila and has a 60 grain bullet. IIRC, it requires a special fast-twist barrel for best results. It will chamber and shoot in most .22LR caliber firearms, but accuracy can vary wildly. I shot a box or two of them with poor results in several different rifles, and didn't buy any more. It went by the name "SuperSubSonic Sniper" , or SSS Sniper (insert eye-roll here). If you run a search on that name with "ammo" added, you should get some articles, images and video clips on it.

I believe the one on the far right is a BB Cap, not a CB Cap. The "C" in CB stands for conical, referring to the shape of the projectile (original CB caps had a cone-shaped bullet). The original BB Cap just used a tiny round ball. I've owned and shot both BB and CB Caps made by RWS, and they looked just like that one. They came in a flat/round yellow-and-red plastic box, like a round tin of smokeless tobacco. If that one IS an RWS brand like the ones I had, the headstamp will be a tiny acorn. The case was made of very soft metal (might have been copper), and was usually deformed badly by the firing pin strike. On some guns (like a single-shot over/under .22/20GA Savage that I once owned), you would have to pry the fired case out of the chamber with a knife blade or tiny screwdriver, as the extractor wouldn't extract it. To see/read more on this ammo, search for "BB Cap ammo".

None of those really short-cased BB/CB loads are very accurate, but they ARE very quiet, which is why I was trying them out (plinking and hunting close to town or non-gunny neighbors). Most short-cased CB and BB Caps will not feed through ANY magazine that I've ever seen or heard of, so they are a single-load-by-hand proposition.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

DJ Niner said:


> S<snip-de-dip>
> I believe the one on the far right is a BB Cap, not a CB Cap. The "C" in CB stands for conical, referring to the shape of the projectile (original CB caps had a cone-shaped bullet). The original BB Cap just used a tiny round ball.
> <snip>


Thanks! Hadn't caught the difference there.  I had only heard of CB caps, and wasn't sure what the CB stood for.


----------



## bushrat (Jun 25, 2013)

Man, y'all make me feel old. These have been around for many years.


----------



## jingellic (Feb 16, 2012)

*tracer*



2a said:


> I'd never seen some of these until a guy at the range showed me...


You are missing one. Tracer. We bolted the barrel (.22) to the main armament and that allowed us to shoot up little lead toys at 25 metres instead of wasting the expensive tank ammo. Realism on the cheap and training before using the big gun. If you "borrowed" some it was great seeing tracers ricochet off a rabbits head in the night. Very bad news though for your rifle barrel.


----------

